
Intel Fortran Compiler - fortran77
https://software.intel.com/en-us/fortran-compilers
======
kick
This is proprietary and they charge you for it. There are decent free
compilers for Fortran 03-08. I recommend using one of those, instead.

~~~
TheRealKing
That is not completely true. It is completely free of charge for academics
(students/teachers) and open-source developers. That already covers a
significant population of programmers in my opinion. Disclaimer: I am not
affiliated with Intel, but I truly appreciate their efforts in generating
efficient Fortran compilers on both Windows and Mac/Linux, that (almost fully)
comply with the most recent Fortran standard 2018.

